# Cost of horse fillings/tooth extraction



## carterk3 (26 April 2013)

Hi following an episode of sinusitis my vet suspects that this is being caused by a hole in one of my horse's teeth. He has suggested that the options are either to have the tooth filled or extracted. Apparently extraction is not straightforward and she would have to be referred to a specialist centre. As she is not insured I am wondering if anyone has experience and idea of cost of either of these two options?
Any information appreciated.


----------



## maxine1985 (26 April 2013)

Had one of my previous horses referred to Rossdales in Newmarket for the extraction of fractured check tooth and a supanumery tooth (extra tooth in back of her mouth)
Was done standing under local anaesthetic, she stayed up there for 2 nights, total cost was approx £1700 (was done under insurance), think that included a couple of follow up visits at home to remove the packing they'd put in her gums, lots of antiobiotics and bute once she was home, hope that helps


----------



## Goldenstar (26 April 2013)

I think extraction under sedation with the horse standing including X-rays before and after and drugs to take home  cost me £1300 last year .
It however had cost more that £ 2000 to get to that point .
My own vet visited at home to remove packing and we did a longer course of antibiotics to be on the safe side.


----------



## Holly Hocks (27 April 2013)

Cost me £6500 due to vet hospital cock up - fortunately I was insured, but it still cost me £1500 after the £5k insurance.


----------



## brucea (27 April 2013)

I had one out of my lad in January

It was £450 and done standing sedated in the stocks.

Everything costs less, and they have less invasive treatment if you are not insured....keep that gravy train rolling ;-)


----------



## Polos Mum (27 April 2013)

It depends a bit on which tooth, my companion has a fractured one at the back on the top jaw - dentist says they'd have to go in through the front of his skull to get at it!   Op would be £3k +, BUT that isn't the issue (well not all of it!) for the dentist.  
Have a good long discussion with someone independent about the risks of infection, my dentist (top qualified) said he wouldn't put the pony through the op - even if he was a £25k comp horse - because of infection. 

The closes to seeing a dead horse I've ever seen was one with an infection after a tooth extraction, she had had been back to vets twice and was under constant care but had puss pouring out of her fourhead, eyes and nose - the worst day she lay in her box and didn't even lift her head - never seen anything like it.!   Eventually she did recover - can;t imagine what the bill for that one would have been!


----------



## Silverfire (27 April 2013)

My 20yr horse had 2 cheek teeth out in Feb this year. He was done under standing drip sedation. It took vet 2 hours to get both teeth out (he had said it could take a lot longer than that). Both holes in the gum were packed with dental putty.  Cost about £450. He had bute for nearly 2 weeks but no antibiotics and i didn't have to wash his mouth out. They were checked 4 weeks later and both healed fine without any problems. Horse eating hay much better now.  Cost will probably depend on how long it takes to remove them.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (27 April 2013)

My first horse had a broken molar out not long after we bought him. They tried under a local but the tooth shattered so they had to go in with a general anaesthetic from underneath his jaw - fractured his jaw and used a hammer and chisel to poke the remaining tooth out. He ended up in hospital for over a week. Total cost? About £6000 - thankfully we were insured!


----------



## Holly Hocks (27 April 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			It depends a bit on which tooth, my companion has a fractured one at the back on the top jaw - dentist says they'd have to go in through the front of his skull to get at it!   Op would be £3k +, BUT that isn't the issue (well not all of it!) for the dentist.  
Have a good long discussion with someone independent about the risks of infection, my dentist (top qualified) said he wouldn't put the pony through the op - even if he was a £25k comp horse - because of infection. 

The closes to seeing a dead horse I've ever seen was one with an infection after a tooth extraction, she had had been back to vets twice and was under constant care but had puss pouring out of her fourhead, eyes and nose - the worst day she lay in her box and didn't even lift her head - never seen anything like it.!   Eventually she did recover - can;t imagine what the bill for that one would have been!
		
Click to expand...

This is similar to what happened with mine - they couldn't clear up the infection after the tooth was removed - mine got Pseudomonas infection which wasn't diagnosed for several weeks and then got an infection at the internal suture site where they had operated on the sinuses as well.  Mine was in hospital 3 months - there were a number of occasions where I nearly just told the vet to PTS.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 April 2013)

brucea said:



			I had one out of my lad in January

It was £450 and done standing sedated in the stocks.

Everything costs less, and they have less invasive treatment if you are not insured....keep that gravy train rolling ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Mine was standing in the stocks as well but does depend on which tooth it is and how young the horse mine was only six it was a back molar .i am also not insured.


----------



## WellyBaggins (27 April 2013)

Chris Pearce filled one of our horses molars, it was bet £600 and £700, his extraction under GA was about 6k (a different tooth)


----------

